# Recommend pump for Brompton - mini/lightweight Lezyne or Topeak ?



## snazpizaz (13 Feb 2020)

Hi

I need to purchase a pump for my Brompton with Schwalbe Marathon tyres. I'm wanting mini / lightweight - with a hose - maybe can be stored in the frame - where the Brompton tool kit goes - but not essential.

Can anyone recommend a suitable , budget-end Lezyne or Topeak pump (with hose) which will do the job ?
These seem to be the best/most popular choice brands but there are so many to choose from - it's a bit confusing.

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/pumps
and
https://ride.lezyne.com/collections/hand-pumps?page=1

cheers
sp


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Feb 2020)

Do you have a steel rear triangle? If so, the Brompton pump is designed to fit and is well made (Truflo/Zefal).

Titanium bikes have no pump clips and Brompton include the lack of a pump in the quoted weight saving!


----------



## mitchibob (13 Feb 2020)

CO2 inflators are your friend! Personally, I wouldn't buy the ProTool one again as used a few times then let me down, and but the Jet Valve one I bought from FullCity Cycles has worked great and like that you can screw in a cartridge without piercing, then when you need, you unscrew, flip the extra bit, and screw back in, the press against your valve to have your tire inflated in seconds. 

But, they take up less space than a pump, and so much less hassle. The only slight issue is perhaps when you just want to get a tiny bit of air in a tube to get it into the tire, which is the only thing I use the Brompton pump for these days, but not going back to the days of getting adequate pressure into a tire with a mini-pump. I have a track pump at home for that, and a 16g CO2 cartridge will easily pump a Brompton tire to a very decent pressure (with a little left to top up your other tire sometimes).

If you're not someone that always wears gloves, make sure you get one that has a sensible sleeve for the CO2 cartridge so that it doesn't get stuck to your fingers on discharge. JetValve one has a decent sleeve for the cartridge.

Having an easy way to pump up your tires will probably help guarantee you don't get a puncture for ages (well, I first got a CO2 inflator after getting 4 punctures in a week and then didn't have one for 6 months). For long distance, I'd still carry a pump though, but I'm sure others could recommend pocketable pumps as I just use the Brommie one (which isn't great).

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/weldtites-new-modular-co2-inflator-range-180997


----------



## snazpizaz (13 Feb 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Do you have a steel rear triangle? If so, the Brompton pump is designed to fit and is well made (Truflo/Zefal).
> 
> Titanium bikes have no pump clips and Brompton include the lack of a pump in the quoted weight saving!



I have a titanium Brompton - i'm concerned about the weight and size of a pump but wish to have one to ride around with me. 

cheers sp


----------



## bikegang (14 Feb 2020)

snazpizaz said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to purchase a pump for my Brompton with Schwalbe Marathon tyres. I'm wanting mini / lightweight - with a hose - maybe can be stored in the frame - where the Brompton tool kit goes - but not essential.
> 
> ...


Not the lightweight portable version, but this surely a good replacement for floor pump.
Digital control to the exact pressure without any effort. I now pump the tyres to 90psi once a week.
Xiaomi Pump


----------



## srw (14 Feb 2020)

snazpizaz said:


> I have a titanium Brompton - i'm concerned about the weight and size of a pump but wish to have one to ride around with me.
> 
> cheers sp


Why? The use case for a Brompton involves folding it up and carrying it on public transport or a taxi on the very rare occasions you get a flat. Especially with Marathons. 

I've been riding a Brompton for nearly 25 years, and I can count on one hand the number of times I've got a flat while out and about. Just keep it well inflated (track pump at home) and replace the tyres when they start to wear out.


----------



## snazpizaz (14 Feb 2020)

xiaomi pump looks cool and good for weight, if a little bulky ! Is that some kind of universal connector ?


----------



## 12boy (14 Feb 2020)

I like the Lezyne because I find the screw on hose much easier to get solidly on the stem than the kind with a lever. They pump up fairly well, too. I bought a second one because I thought I'd lost the first and it is a tad shorter than the first. When its necessary to submerge a tube to find a tiny puncture they are a lot handier than a floor pump. If you want to get all the air out to roll up the tube just screw on the hose and disconnect from the pump. However I only use Schrader stem tubes haven broken many Prestas, so that might figure into the decision.


----------



## snazpizaz (14 Feb 2020)

12boy said:


> I like the Lezyne because......



Hi - is there any specific Lezyne model you prefer over another ? ALso i think you've also got a Brompton - do you know if it fits inside the frame ?

cheers !
sp


----------



## 12boy (14 Feb 2020)

It does not fit on a Brompton frame. The closest one I see of the current ones is the " pressure drive hand pump". I carry mine in a tool roll with the other crap I may need. The pump is on the left, a pinky-red color.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Feb 2020)

Consider one of those little rechargeable compressors too.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2020)

Make sure the connection to the bike valve fits. I got a Joe Blow Sport which has a connector which will not easily work on the Brompton due to limited space between the spokes as the locking lever will not turn fully. It works on the Bike Friday with 20 inch wheels but is not easy on the Ice Trike 20 inch wheels.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Feb 2020)

The front wheel is the tricky one, due to the radial spokes. My JB Sport head fits - just - but it's an old model and might have a smaller head.


----------



## snazpizaz (14 Feb 2020)

Do the Lezyne pump valaves fit the Brompton Schwalbe marathon tyres ? 

@12boy - cheers - that Lezyne pump looks small tho - guessing it doesn't fit in the Brompton frame due to it's width ?

cheers 
sp


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2020)

They fit both Schrader and Presta valves but they don't seem made to ride on the frame securely. Hence the tool roll and saddlebag. They aren't cheap but mine have worked well for many years.


----------



## snazpizaz (15 Feb 2020)

Hi could someone help ?

1. What is the difference between the Leyzne *HV* and *HP* type pumps ? Which should i get for a Brompton ?
2. Which valve is on the Brompton Schwalbe Marathon tyres: *Presta* or *Schrader * compatibility ?
3. What is the better Lezyne pump size to get: *small *or *medium *?
3. I've shortlisted the following Leyzne models for my Brompton:
sports drive : $19
Drive : $29
Lite Drive $35
Tech Drive $40 - lightweight comes in small and medium size
Alloy Drive $50 - lightweight
Gauge Drive $50 - has psi gauge
Not sure why $50 is any different from $19 given they all seem the same to me ...

Any advice appreciated.
Cheers
sp


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2020)

I'll measure mine tomorrow..The $19 one has a plastic body. Mine are Al.


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2020)

My alloy drive is 9 inches and the littler one is 6. The writing has worn off if there was any and they work about the same in pumping power.


----------



## chriswoody (17 Feb 2020)

snazpizaz said:


> 1. What is the difference between the Leyzne *HV* and *HP* type pumps ? Which should i get for a Brompton ?



HV is high volume (City bikes/Mountain bikes) and HP is High Pressure (Thin racing bike tyres) . Probably HV would be more appropriate and looking at your list of pumps, I would be sorely tempted by the Alloy Drive. 



snazpizaz said:


> 2. Which valve is on the Brompton Schwalbe Marathon tyres: *Presta* or *Schrader * compatibility ?



Tyres don't have valves, inner tubes do. So your bike could have either valve, dependant on the inner tube fitted. If it's still the standard factory fitted tube, then I would guess Schrader. Here's a pic illustrating the difference:








All in all it's a moot point though, being as the Lezyne will fit both valve types.

I have the Lezyne Pressure Drive pump and it's a lovely bit of kit, really nicely made and because it uses a screw on chuck it will get into places more securely than a press chuck. It doesn't take much to get the tube up to pressure and will easily fit in a jersey pocket or saddle bag.


----------



## snazpizaz (17 Feb 2020)

Thanks - @chriswoody - & 12boy v helpful.

How many strokes of the pump would it take to fill a Brompton 16" tyre with a Lezyne small (6") or medium (9") sized pump and which do people here prefer - the small or the medium sized ? - (NB My intended use of one is on-board - lite-weight pack away for emergencies only)

cheers again 
sp


----------



## 12boy (17 Feb 2020)

Never counted but only a few minutes to pump it up. I prefer around 70 to 80 psi as it seems to gentle the ride. I have both small and larger and my bags and tool roll fit both.


----------



## Rocky (18 Feb 2020)

Just in case you haven't read the thread mentioned by @berlinonaut ..... here's a useful post (Brucey is no relation BTW):

Factory fresh Bromptons come with Schrader valves installed. However there is no such thing as 'a brompton valve' because aftermarket wheels/tyres for bromptons often use presta valves instead. So you need to be clear what valves you have, and whether you value a pump that can be converted to do either type (and/or woods valves too) or not.

There are plenty of published tests where folk have tested pumps and counted the pump strokes to get to a certain pressure on a certain tyre size; you can compare them with your requirements (which will vary with tyre size, bodyweight and personal preference).

FWIW the volume inside a 16 x 1-3/8" tyre is (at 60-dd cubic inches) very similar to that inside a 700x25C tyre, and the required pressures are often comparable, so tests on that tyre size are quite representative.

The best you will do is to displace the pump volume ( bore cross sectional area x stroke) into the tyre, which at about 5bar means about 300 cubic inches displacement into a tyre of that size. In reality the pump won't deliver its full volume with each pump stroke, so you might need at least x1.5 that nominal displaced volume.


A generously sized HP mini-pump might have a barrel which is 7/8" dia and 5" stroke; this will displace up to 3 cubic inches per stroke, so about 150 strokes to get your tyres inflated, assuming average efficiency. However there are plenty of pumps that are smaller than that and/or work less efficiently and these will need more strokes.


----------



## snazpizaz (18 Feb 2020)

Where are the :
_plenty of published tests where folk have tested pumps ? which relate to Lezyne ? _Cycle Forum UK can be opaque on their signposts at times ....

Also there are conflicting posts made about the number of strokes a 'small' (Lezyne) pump require - Brucey (not Brompton Bruce) seems to calculate mathematically _150 strokes to get your tyres inflated _ but others like 12boy above say just a few.


----------



## Rocky (18 Feb 2020)

I've got this and can highly recommend it:


----------



## snazpizaz (18 Feb 2020)

@Brompton Bruce - wow - that's the super teeny-weeny Lezyne model - 140mm -
How many strokes does it need to inflate / mins to inflate - a brompton 16" wheel - just out of interest ?
useful to know my end ....
cheers again
sp


----------



## Rocky (18 Feb 2020)

snazpizaz said:


> @Brompton Bruce - wow - that's the super teeny-weeny Lezyne model - 140mm -
> How many strokes does it need to inflate / mins to inflate - a brompton 16" wheel - just out of interest ?
> useful to know my end ....
> cheers again
> sp


That I can’t answer. I use it to put a bit more air in my tyres from time to time......but my Schwalbe marathon pluses have done their job so well that I’ve never had to inflate from zero. But given they are 16” wheels, probably wouldn’t take too long.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Feb 2020)

*Mod note.*

Some posts have been removed. There is nothing in the CycleChat rules to say that if you ask a question here you cannot ask it on any other site. If you feel affronted that a member has done so then it would be best if you ignore the thread. Likewise if you find that a discussion bores you.

_Do not_ spoil other peoples threads by carrying over disagreements from other threads, fora or websites.

Back on topic from this point.


----------



## u_i (19 Feb 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There is nothing in the CycleChat rules to say that if you ask a question here you cannot ask it on any other site.



To the best of my knowledge mentioning that an identical or similar thread is running somewhere is not against the rules either. We often mention other threads on the same or other sites to spare repeating the same discussion or statements, for ourselves or potential posters. Reactions to such a mention may go to different places, but that is the choice made during the subsequent posts. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Schwinnsta (20 Feb 2020)

I bought a Lezyne HP. I store it in the seat tube. It is the medium size version. It has a flex hose. I have used it a bunch of times. It pumps to a point where I can make it home. It has no guage and I never count strokes. Part of the reason I got it was that I have Greenfield kickstand, which interferes with the Brompton pump. I probably would have got it just for the flex hose that screws on.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2020)

u_i said:


> *To the best of my knowledge mentioning that an identical or similar thread is running somewhere is not against the rules either. * We often mention other threads on the same or other sites to spare repeating the same discussion or statements, for ourselves or potential posters. Reactions to such a mention may go to different places, but that is the choice made during the subsequent posts. Please correct me if I am wrong.


You are absolutely correct. However, harrassing another member for having asked the question on other sites is not acceptable.

We are aware that there are people who go round the various forums attempting to troll or spam them - if you believe this is the case there is a report button under every post to bring it to our attention.

There has been plenty of good advice in the thread so far which is likely to be useful to a wider audience than just the OP so please keep it on topic now.

Thanks


----------



## Gunk (1 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Do you have a steel rear triangle? If so, the Brompton pump is designed to fit and is well made (Truflo/Zefal).
> 
> Titanium bikes have no pump clips and Brompton include the lack of a pump in the quoted weight saving!



I’m trying to source a pump for my 2001 Brompton which doesn’t have the fittings on the triangle for the later Zefal. I’m struggling to find out what was originally fitted.


----------



## srw (1 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m trying to source a pump for my 2001 Brompton which doesn’t have the fittings on the triangle for the later Zefal. I’m struggling to find out what was originally fitted.


Do you remember the standard pump we all used in the 1980s? The one with the flexible hose that screwed on to the valve? It was one of them, but tiny.


----------



## Gunk (1 Apr 2020)

srw said:


> Do you remember the standard pump we all used in the 1980s? The one with the flexible hose that screwed on to the valve? It was one of them, but tiny.



thanks I’ll measure it and try and get a black one to match


----------



## Schwinnsta (2 Apr 2020)

Leyzine HPV medium fits in seat tube


----------



## Gunk (2 Apr 2020)

Schwinnsta said:


> Leyzine HPV medium fits in seat tube



How does that work, any photos?


----------



## Fastpedaller (26 Aug 2022)

I got a 'Handife' one off Ebay (about £8) which has a flexi tube - a bit fiddly to fit onto the valve because of spokes, but it works well and fits into the seat post. I counted 100 pumps from fully flat to what I considered good pressure.


----------



## Kell (31 Aug 2022)

FWIW (I know this is an old thread) my original pump just bounced off the frame one day.

I hadn't realised what had happened - other than I heard a noise - and had thought that perhaps I'd lost a rear light. But as that was still attached, I assumed I'd run over something. It wasn't till a lot later that I even realised it was missing.

I didn't buy another as I had issues with it anyway. The way it fitted always seemed to be upside down to me. With the handle at the bottom, it just always seemed to be full of water and was really rusty - despite being only something like 6 months old when I lost it.

I had a couple of old ones lying around, so I just grabbed one and now keep it in my rucksack. No idea whether it's HV or HP, it's more a "get some air in the tyre to get me home" pump.


----------



## Fastpedaller (31 Aug 2022)

By way of an 'update' to my note above ....... I was in Lidl a few days ago and saw a 'crivit' mini pump which (I thought) was identical to the Handife one so being as it was only £4.99 I bought it. On examination it has a little larger diameter (27mm), but is still small enough to fit inside the seat pin of the Brompton. The flexi tube is removable, so easier to attach to the valve of a small wheel, but releases the air when it is screwed on (so ok if tube is deflated, but has to be removed complete with pump after inflation). Hope that makes sense.


----------

